# -- REELS REMOVED FROM SALE --



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Two Shimano Chronarch 200E7 baitcasting reels for sale

One owner. Meticulously maintained.
Reels are Made in Japan.
Includes 3 spare spools loaded with 65# braided line.
Used in freshwater only
Near Mint condition. Collectors Item!
One reel has Boca Orange Seal ABEC #7 bearings in it. The other contains stock bearings.
Both reels come loaded with 65# braided line.
Both reels are being sold together at this time.
Registered Postal Money Order is the only form of payment accepted for shipment OR local delivery near/around Dover, DE (Cash).
Pictures available upon request
Serious inquiries only.
$400.00 firm.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Close thread. No interest.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Back up for sale. $300 for the set. This includes shipping and a vial of Boca Bearings High Speed Oil. Reels sold ONLY as a set.

Sandcrab


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandcrab, Just curious what you were fishing for with these setups? What rods were they be mounted to? With 65 lb braid were these mounted to boat rods? Maybe a better explanation would help get them sold. I know they are high end. Just curious Thanx


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reels were used for flipping and pitching Texas-rigged soft plastics to LMB in heavy grass, stumps, and other freshwater "slop" areas. Heavy line was used to be able to pull the bass OUT of this stuff. Sometimes you would bring in a bass covered with weeds so heavy line enabled you to bring the fish to the boat. Lighter line - or mono in this case - would not cut it...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Not high end reels - well not today anyway. Look into getting 3 spare spools and high speed Boca ABEC 7 Orange seal bearings for your baitcasters and you'll see just how much they cost. Spare spools from Shimano=$$$...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Last chance - $250 for local pickup.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No interest. Reels not for sale here.


----------

